# Meaning of Different Terms



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I would assume W/E means they offer both Western and English. The W/T or W/T/C would be Walk, Trot and C is Canter.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Western Pleasure judges the horses attitude and manner of going in natural gaits.
Showmanship judges how you present your horse on the ground following a pattern.
Horsemanship is similar except you are riding the horse not showing in hand as in Showmanship.
Halter class is for the horse and whether it meets breed standards and is a prime example of that breed.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Do you ride with a coach or take lessons? My daughter started showing a couple of years ago, and it was all new to us, so I know how you feel! I just ask her coach which classes she should enter. Now that we sort of understand the terminology, I still check with her coach to make sure I got it right. It can be so confusing! Best to ask your coach/instructor because they'll know of any regional peculiarities of each class/discipline.


----------



## Santina (Aug 21, 2014)

I don’t have a coach but I have many horse friends who help me out! I don’t have a coach yet anyway as it costs a lot and I just show for fun, not anything serious. Usually just open speed shows and such. If I wanted to get more serious, for sure I would get a coach.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

It would probably be helpful to go to a couple of open shows, get a copy of the class schedule and just watch what they do. Pay attention to how the horses are ridden/presented and what attire is required.
Qtrbel had the basic facts.
Pleasure judges the horse, Horsemanship judges the rider.
Halter judges the horse, Showmanship judges the handler.
Local open shows are a great place to start. Many riders only show at these events.


----------

